# Question about Lens Corrections > Enable Profile Corrections



## turnstyle (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi all, I noticed that the new LR 4.3 adds support for the lenses I use, so I'm trying Lens Corrections > Enable Profile Corrections.

When I navigate to a newly imported image (RAW), the "Enable Profile Corrections" box is unchecked, and Make/Model/Profile are all set to "None."

If I then check "Enable Profile Corrections" the Make is still set to "None" and I then have to select the lens make (Sony) -- once I do that, it knows how to set the Model and Profile.

Is it correct that I should have to additionally select the "Make" each time I select "Enable Profile Corrections"? I would have expected it would know how to do that, no?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Dec 14, 2012)

There are some cases where the metadata is not enough for LR to make the connection. Once you narrow it down by selecting Make, it is able to do so.

You can help LR figure it out by enabling it for one photo as you've done, then next to "Setup", click the double arrow and choose "Save New Lens Profile Defaults" from the context menu. From then on, LR should find the profile automatically for that camera/lens combination when you Enable Profile Corrections (you won't have to select the Make).


----------



## turnstyle (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try that. One more question: last time I tried, the profiles didn't work for RAW, only JPG -- but now they do seem to work with RAW -- is that correct? Thanks again...


----------



## Mark Sirota (Dec 14, 2012)

When profiles are created they are designed to work with either raw files or rendered files, rarely both. Most of the Adobe-created profiles are for raw files.


----------



## turnstyle (Dec 16, 2012)

Mark Sirota said:


> There are some cases where the metadata is not enough for LR to make the connection. Once you narrow it down by selecting Make, it is able to do so.
> 
> You can help LR figure it out by enabling it for one photo as you've done, then next to "Setup", click the double arrow and choose "Save New Lens Profile Defaults" from the context menu. From then on, LR should find the profile automatically for that camera/lens combination when you Enable Profile Corrections (you won't have to select the Make).



Hey, just a belated thanks -- I finally had a chance to try your "Save New Lens Profile Defaults" suggestion per above, worked perfectly!


----------

